# What can you tell me?



## johnnyhotshot (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so confused with pedigrees... can someone tell me what to expect from this pair?

Sire: GCH CH (US) Wolf Creek Galaxy Of Merivern

Dam: CH (US) Woodsides Macy


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

That this dog will have a nice side gait....look at the position of We Love du Chien R man, in both parents pedigree....some would say that is too closely bred...but that is how they do it in the show world.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is the pedigree for a pup out of these two:
Line-breeding for the progency of GCH CH (US) Wolf Creek Galaxy Of Merivern and CH (US) Woodsides Macy

American Showlines. Dogs in both pedigrees have many Conformation titles, but I don't see any performance titles listed (doesn't mean they don't have any, maybe they were just not put in by the person who entered the data). 

Unless someone here knows some of these dogs personally, it might be hard to be able to tell anything from the pedigrees as conformation titles alone will only tell you about their conformation, and not about their temperament. 

Very few hip ratings listed in the pedigree, nothing listed for the Dam. I'd check the OFA website and research the family line for hip health.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Definitely a pedigree for the American conformation ring. A number of ROM and champions. Andaka (Daphne) can probably tell you quite a bit about the pedigree and the dogs.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a bitch out of Wolf Creek Lyra of Merivern, who is a full sister to Wolf Creek Galaxy of Merivern. My girl is lovely - stable temperament, fabulous mover.

This Galaxy dog went Best of Breed at our club's specialty in May. I liked him! He's a nice mover. Masculine dog.

He's also a full brother to the 2010 Grand Victrix, Wolf Creek Aquilla of Merivern. 

That's all I know!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'd be a bit iffy on this pedigree due to the linebreeding on Dallas, R-Man (Dallas' sire), and Jag of Fran Jo


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

So what will line breeding on these dogs strengthen/lessen.?...I am not familiar with the traits of these dogs except for gaiting.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> So what will line breeding on these dogs strengthen/lessen.?


Health is an issue.

Dallas died of a stroke at 10
R-Man had a "mysterious" death that was never divulged
Jag passed at around ten (possibly younger)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

are the ASL show breeders doing the same thing with Dallas that they did with Lance of Fran Jo??

Tried to look up a pedigree of an ASL - it is so annoying that you can't rely on litter letters LOL LOL

the line breeding on this pedigree is a bit heavy no matter what the lines...

Lee


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> are the ASL show breeders doing the same thing with Dallas that they did with Lance of Fran Jo??


Pretty much.

I am happy to say I have two Dallas free girls in my house.



> the line breeding on this pedigree is a bit heavy no matter what the lines...


I agree


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Rollins bloated (although he lived) in 2006. Calvin and Aries are full brothers although from different litters. The Tazzman dogs are from Canada, and therefore "might" not show up in the OFA databaase.


----------

